# TV Sony KDL-46EX655 no enciende  3 veces led rojo



## digimaster4 (Mar 29, 2014)

Saludos, el tv estaba en stand by y hubo una interrupcion de corrirnte, el tv estaba conectado al cable y a un ups (APC), luego del la interrupcion quedo parpadeando 3 veces el led rojo del stand by y no enciende, lo deje sin conectarlo por 3 dias y nada, revise los voltajes de la fuente de poder y tengo los 3.3V del stand by, midiendo los voltajes del condensador principal note que este llega a 350Vdc al momento de pulsar powery el tv esta conectado a 120Vac, luego se descarga y queda en 170Vdc que es mas o menos lo que debe quedar para este voltaje ac, el circuito principal de la fuente es CXA3910M, tambien existe 12Vdc del mismo transformador para los 3.3V solo que este va a la jungla del circuito principal, les pido ayuda para este caso de antemano Gracias


----------



## dantonio (Mar 29, 2014)

Desde este link, puedes descargar los códigos de error por parpadeos del Led de ese aparato:

https://www.mediafire.com/?0k1339tsnvdh42k

Saludos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 30, 2014)

bueno los codigos de error tambien bienen en los diagramas de servicio.
normalmente los televisores sony traen en su diagrama el codigo de servicio, las tablas de componenetes ,diagramas , diagramas PCB etc.

y entre ellos te dice el numero de veces del parpadeo del led y sus posibles hubicaciones de la falla.


----------



## dantonio (Mar 30, 2014)

"Bueno" es cierto que los "códigos" de error "también" "vienen" normalmente en las manuales 
de los TV "Sony", "traen en su diagrama el "código" de servicio", las tablas de "componentes", 
diagramas, pcb, "etc." ; también dicen el "número" de veces del parpadeo del led y sus 
posibles"ubicaciones" de la falla.
Colega le agradezco infinitamente su oportuna aclaración.


----------



## digimaster4 (Abr 1, 2014)

Buenas noches gracias por tu a porte, la fuente de poder sin la main board no hace la fluctuacion de voltaje otor detalle que observe el pin ac off det de 3.3V sin la main board pasa a 3v cuando la conecto, intente resetear con el auto diagnostico y no encendio, creo que el pico de tension entro por el selector de canales y daño la main board


----------



## digimaster4 (May 23, 2014)

saludos hasta ahora pude determinar que la main board esta dañada gracias por sus aportes


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 23, 2014)

no eso es un pesimo diagnostico compañero
todo en esta vida tiene solucion
revisa los integrados de la fuente normalmete es el chip MCZ o los transistores del conmutador
si es otra cosa que causa parpadeos debe ser una etapa pequeña 

si  dices que la palca principal esta dañada la jungla tambien la pudes cambiar no es dificil desoldar chips de montaje 

mejores futuros diagnosticos!!


----------



## edgardo2004 (Abr 10, 2016)

Me parece que no es un pésimo diagnostico, el TV Sony KDL-46EX655 es un televisor LCD, no lleva un integrado MCZxxxx,  y en estos televisores si el problema lo detectas en la tarjeta MAIN es mejor cambiar la tarjeta por una nueva.


----------

